# 17HMR made by Heritage Manufacturing, Inc.



## crash1961 (Oct 14, 2010)

In 2002 I bought a 17HMR> I sent the gun in for repair as someone dry fired it and dented the cylinder which they repaired and sent back and this was all in 2002. I never fired this gun untill last week and when I did the five rounds I fired all of the cases cracked. Heritage has said to pay the shipping and send it back and that is all I have to pay. This says a lot being the gun is 8 years old!

Do any of you ever heard/know/ or own one of these and had a problem? For some reason they do not make the 17HMR anymore. It's not a high grade gun but they stand behind thier product.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Moved out of classifieds*

Bump...


----------

